# Another "1/48 PROTEUS" build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Starting another Crows Nest *1/48 Proteus Build*. This will, like my first build, feature the full lighting package, two sets of figures and the Miniaturizer as seen in the classic Sci-Fi Film _*"Fantastic Voyage*"._


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Sweet! Classic film, classic ship. I look forward to following along, Captain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Prowler901 said:


> Sweet! Classic film, classic ship. I look forward to following along, Captain. :thumbsup:


Thanks Prowler!
You can check out my First build up in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Vol.28!!

High Regards!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Very cool.....Looking forward to the progress as well :thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Is this the build up for Van? Looking forward to it!

Gene


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This is a great kit and this thread will be great as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GKvfx said:


> Is this the build up for Van? Looking forward to it!
> 
> Gene


Yes Indeed it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Although the Client didn't request it, I went ahead and made the diving planes moveable. I drilled a pilot hole, then using Brass tubing, I inserted the Brass into the Plane itself and the Side of the Sub...



Here are the movable diving Planes in action...



The hull and parts need minor cleanup...


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

awesome, looking forward to your build! Did Drew change casters? Looks like a different resin than the first runs. My upper hull had some slight 'upturn' on the rear engine nozzles. Was able to heat them and set straight again. Really an amazing kit. I am considering a second kit with the lighting rig. The light kit seems very simple to install, but is pricey! K


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great idea on the planes, Captain!


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, that model is really neat. I will look forward to your buildup.

Plus I really want to buy it one of this days, is a classic vehicle!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Another feature that I added to this build was opening upper and lower hatches. These parts do not come this way. I had to drill out the connecting bracket and build up the area behind to allow the Hatch to open and close freely.
The client is a Huge Proteus fan and I want to offer him everything that is possible with this mixed-media kit.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

amazing... ! really great steps to take it to another level. K


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That is some awesome work on some very small parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic! I don't know the kit so, is the handwheel of the hatch a part of the kit, or did you take a piece of another model?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Fantastic! I don't know the kit so, is the handwheel of the hatch a part of the kit, or did you take a piece of another model?


Fernando, The hatch wheels are white metal parts that come with the kit.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey Mark
I asked about the castings before. Are there any changes or mods from the earlier first runs of the kit that you can tell? Thanks. K


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder if Drew is still selling the two sets of figures for this kit.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes... both figure sets still available... email me at crowsnestmodels at Verizon.net or if you go to Wonderfest just stop by and pick them up.

and sorry I haven't had things in stock for a while... I finally got all parts from my other suppliers.. there was a hold up in the metal parts... and after a few all nighters in a row I will have Proteus, both Icarus, and a few of both Aponauts and the paperweights in stock at the show and also at Starship Modelers table. 

I will also be showing the first miniaturizer base... but it won't be available for a few more weeks.

As to the castings question... no changes... Jim Key at Custom Replicas does the castings and they are still consistently fantastic.

Prices are going up for this show... I have to invest in new molds for the Proteus kits and I have to make up a few thousand dollars somewhere to cover it. Proteus kits are now $329.00 Figure kits are still just $35 but I offer the option of mix and match... for an additional $7 you can choose which character from which set you want... that option will only be available from my new site which will be up soon after the show.

Mark... lovely build in progress... as always!

Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> Hey Mark
> I asked about the castings before. Are there any changes or mods from the earlier first runs of the kit that you can tell? Thanks. K


 
Hey, Nektu!

About the castings...

OOps, I see Drew answered the question already! However I will echo what Drew said. Like my other build, the quality of this kit is amazing. Mr. Jim Key has done another exquisite job with the mold.

Currently working on this and will post more "in-progress" Pictures soon.

Sincere thanks for the kind compliment Drew!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the hatches! And the moveable dive planes. You are amazingly talented!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Love the hatches! And the moveable dive planes. You are amazingly talented!


Humble thanks my friend, very humble thanks.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Thanks for all of the info guys. 
Drew, very interested to see the base you're talking about. Are there pics anywhere to see it? And has the lighting kit stayed at the same price? I will email off list. Mark, can't wait to see your new build. Don't know how you'll top your first, but I'm sure you will! K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> Thanks for all of the info guys.
> Drew, very interested to see the base you're talking about. Are there pics anywhere to see it? And has the lighting kit stayed at the same price? I will email off list. Mark, can't wait to see your new build. Don't know how you'll top your first, but I'm sure you will! K


Thank you sir!:thumbsup:

I hope my client feels the same way.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Cleaning and assembly of smaller parts...

The area in between the Tail fans gets a cleanup!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Here is the completed pilot's seat/diving chamber. The Pilot and all the figures are white metal, You have to cut brass for the Pilot's control arms and the Headset..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

More assembly and Base painting with my Iwata Air-Brush...Also the standing set of figures have been built and painted(except for the pilot).


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Airbrushed detail work and more assembly. Hatches, and wall panels. Also tested Lighting for upper bubble and interior.







Minor cleanup needed...More to come.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Another awesome build to greatness!


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

So where's the head in this thing?  Great build BTW!

Gordon


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

More detail painting. Notice the dials and conduit detail. Gauge decals added.



First coat of Tamiya pure white Air Brushed through my IWATA Air Brush.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful work so far Mark. Resin and metal aren,t the easiest tithings to work with, it takes talent and skills to master them. This is truly masterful so far. I'll keep watching,


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Amazing details, Captain. :thumbsup: She's a fine ship.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys!
Update...Using my Iwata Air Brush, I have started adding more Details. Such as the front intakes...


Started lower hull details...still need to add intakes around hull...



Inside look at the interior cabin...



With upper hull removed...



Rear cabin looking forward...



Rear lab detail...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Perfection in every sense. 

Aah, can't wait to see Raquel Welch in bikini... wait... damn, this is another movie.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Van is gonna flip. Great work.....

Gene


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GKvfx said:


> Van is gonna flip. Great work.....
> 
> Gene


I hope so...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

CLIENT PROTEUS BUILD UPDATE...Upper hatch attached, Black rubber around windows painted...intake grills added and airbrushed with my IWATA!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...LIGHTS,LIGHTS,LIGHTS!!!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Mark, awesome detailing my friend! :thumbsup:
~Ben G.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Neato!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!PROTEUS BUILD COMPLETE!

Well, she's all finished. Just need to attach her to the Miniaturizer base Drew is sending me, then off to her new home! 











And with the model I built for Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler VOL 28.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

AMAZING!!!! Beautiful work as usual, Captain! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Prowler901 said:


> AMAZING!!!! Beautiful work as usual, Captain! :thumbsup:


What he said! So silky smooth she looks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Completed model with the two sets of figures...


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

quick question... how did you handle the black anti skid food pad on the hull? It's something that if done wrong really can take a way from the look of the model. Best, K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> quick question... how did you handle the black anti skid food pad on the hull? It's something that if done wrong really can take a way from the look of the model. Best, K


I airbrushed a small sheet of sandpaper, then using Drew's exact size template for the pads I cut them out and using white glue, attached them.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

thanks, Mark...! K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update and Recap!!

1/48 Client Crows Nest Proteus completed. 

This model features Upper bubble, interior and Miniaturizer base lighting. All independent of each other, Two sets of figures one set seated, the other standing with Pilot at the controls. 
I made the upper and lower hatch function as well as the diving planes. The base is also from Crows Nest models, and I have to say that Drew and his team did an outstanding job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

This model is getting packed up and ready to ship .


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim Nolan said:


> Beautiful work so far Mark. Resin and metal aren,t the easiest tithings to work with . . .


That's why most churches prefer money! :tongue:

(Yeah, I know it's a typo but just couldn't resist . . .)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/48 Crow's Nest Proteus and Miniaturizer base 100% complete.

I triple checked all the electronics adjusted a few things here and there, now she's getting ready to go to her new home. What a great kit! I really enjoyed this build, as I did the other Proteus and am looking forward to many more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Love it!

That base is awesome.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

the base takes it to another level...! awesome. Is Drew selling it? Any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This looks awesome! 



Captain Han Solo said:


> I airbrushed a small sheet of sandpaper, then using Drew's exact size template for the pads I cut them out and using white glue, attached them.


I'll have to stick that in my back pocket, great idea.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The Proteus Miniaturzer Bases

Yay! ...glad you guys dig it! It really is a beautiful effect with the multi-layer disks backlit!

YES I will be selling them. Mark got the very first prototype for his build for Van. I have had some trouble nailing down fit issues... and they will be pretty expensive if you want the whole smash... wood base, miniaturizer, and light kit. Here's an overview of the kit...

Beautiful Cherry Wood Base 
with 6/10 inch inset for lighting below the miniaturizer
and inset hole for controls

Cast resin Miniaturizer base
four parts plus three little stair sections.

Three layered disks
top disk laser cut 1/16 plexiglass and silk screened w/large hexes and zero module
middle disk is laser cut and laser etched with small hexes
bottom disk is pro printed background film

Lighting Kit
simple ring of leds ready to install along perimeter of wood base
battery pack fits in center of miniaturizer
includes three switch control...
middle switch controls miniatuerizer lights
other two switches allow you to plug Proteus light kit into one control for all

I already have 100 each of the plexi glass disks done... and cast resin parts are getting made as we write this... wood bases and background film coming soon. I will offer it with or without the wood base for cost problems... wood bases are expensive... but you will need to fabricate something yourself if you choose to skip the wood base for cost cutting. Also... I will need to take "pre-orders" for the wood bases... I can't front the cost of them in large numbers without marking them up an unreasonable amount to compensate myself for tying up such a large sum of money.... they will cost just over 100 bucks each to manufacture... I will search a bit for some more affordable producer. 

Pricing and parts photos avail soon

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Drew. I"m in when you figure everything out! 
Really amazing. K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> Thanks for the info, Drew. I"m in when you figure everything out!
> Really amazing. K


The Base is beautiful. remember, that the base pictured in my thread was THE PROTOTYPE and NOT the final product...We needed to get it to the Client ASAP.

When the bugs are worked out, I may need to get one for myself!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...although... with the exception of the hole in the wood being routed out a sixteenth of an inch too big... all parts in this prototype are final... and I even have bunches ready to ship... still working on the wood base parts, though. I will probably make the base available without the wood bottom as soon as the light kits are done in quantity.

Drew

Mike... your build really turned out swell!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One more pic...


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Wow - incredible - the interior detail... figurines... base... looks like you miniaturized the movie set.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

colhero said:


> Wow - incredible - the interior detail... figurines... base... looks like you miniaturized the movie set.


Sincere thanks!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

colhero said:


> Wow - incredible - the interior detail... figurines... base... looks like you miniaturized the movie set.


Exactly! I think that he discovered the secret of the miniaturizing technology and has been using it for... well, kind of less than nefarious means! That's kind of boring and a bit disappointing to have all that knowledge and power and not use it to spread chaos and stuff around the globe. 



Great work, as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Exactly! I think that he discovered the secret of the miniaturizing technology and has been using it for... well, kind of less than nefarious means! That's kind of boring and a bit disappointing to have all that knowledge and power and not use it to spread chaos and stuff around the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> Great work, as always. :thumbsup:


LOL!!Sincere Thanks Sir!


----------

